# Looking for Installer in MN or is the shrouding states



## jon56048 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking for some help on my first real build for 97 crown Vic 
I was looking in to alpine IVA-W505 for the front and for the rear I was looking at alpine PKG-RSE2.for speakers and subs and amps I am stuck even on the head unit I am not to sure about. I am also looking for opinions on car batteries. There are 3 Battery brands that I am looking at and they are Kinetik High Current Power Cells and stingerelectronics.com and Optima AGM 12V Batteries - Deep Cycle Batteries by Optima. Just so every one knows on the batteries I am looking for one main and one back up one.
Last thing I need help with is Alternator I found this web DC Power Engineering - Welcome but is there better Alternators out there?


Here is some info on the car it is 97 crown Vic all stock for now

I live in MN and I am haven hell of time find any help around here other then sale man try to sell me what ever. What I am looking for is good sound and good quality. This is daily driver if that means any thing and I am looking to spend no more then $4,000-5,000 max.


----------



## Lake Country Customs Mike (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in WI and may be able to help you. I recomend Ohio Generator for any alternator needs. Their customer service is second to none and the product does what they say and comes with test results. I have had my 200 amp in my eclipse for two years now and I am very happy with it.


----------



## jon56048 (Feb 17, 2010)

I will keep you in mind because I may have found one

Thank you though


----------

